# DIY String stop... Who needs a "Dead End"!!



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

good idea i'm thinkin about makin one for my bros bowtech


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

its a good thought but i would use a thicker stock and use a rubber cap like you see under a chair or just a rubber old school beaker plug


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks. Good idea on the rubber cap.

I could go with a thicket stock without adding much weight. I used a broken Gold Tip XT on my first go at it and it lasted several years.

The only thing I ever had to replace was the Limbsaver


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

looks good!! ps, don't forget to serve your string!!


----------



## WVHunter129 (Aug 14, 2010)

Would of liked to of found this before I paid $40 for a string stop! Thanks for sharing, might do this to my back up bow.


----------



## Rangerrick45 (Jun 2, 2010)

how did you attach the bolt to the arrow so it screws in. Did you just glue it or did you manage to make it fit inside of the arrow shaft?

Thanks, ill be making mine soon!


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

I made one for my X-Force 6 awhile back, works great and the guy I sold the bow too couldn't be happier with its performance.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats a nice rig! What is on the end?


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

how did u attach the bolt to the arrow shaft? not exaclty sure how u did this. really slick design though.


----------



## bbcobra (Dec 12, 2009)

wow, that's a cool idea. Some times you need to have a curved or adjustability to clear the cables. But, if you have a straight shot to the string, why not.


----------



## Amerflyer48 (Jun 27, 2010)

bbcobra,.. I would imagine an Alu arrow and a Brake line tubing bender from an Auto parts store would work, for any slight curve one would need then again maybe some brake line tubing would be better how lucky could we be to have one with the nut already on it set right in may have to check wen I go back to work..

John


----------

